#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-12
<sai_> hola
<sai_> asesoria?
<sai_> hello
<sai_> buena
<sai_> buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-15
<honovan> buenas tardes 
<honovan> me pueden ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-11
<dato000> buenas hacia rato no me enteraba de uds
<Linaporras> Buenas noches
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches Patroncita :)
<Linaporras> Jajaja Jose no me digas así.... Ushhhh
<Liliana> buenas noches
<EdwinGarzon> Buenas noches
<EdwinGarzon> perdon la demora
<EdwinGarzon> pero estaba en otra sala
<joselsolano> Buenas noches
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches en 5 minutos arrancamos estamos cuadrando ultimos detalles...
<Linaporras> :)
<Liliana> bueno :)
<joselsolano> ok
<dato000> uds diran
<camiloCepeda> je me salio con los dos nicks, el de dato y con mi nombre que cosas
<camiloCepeda> buenas como han estado, no se si se acuerden de mi, soy el novato que conocieron en el asado
<DanielF> Que mas, buena noche
<Linaporras> Buenas noches
<joselsolano> Buenas noches camilo
<camiloCepeda> buenas como han estado
<camiloCepeda> que mas don jose
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches
<joselsolano> empezamos?
<JoseGutierrez> aqui esta la agenda de la reunion 
 * SergioMeneses saluda a los presentes
<JoseGutierrez> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/317/detail/
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: sino es por Linaporras no me entero xD
<JoseGutierrez> fresco SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> QUeria preguntarles algo 
<JoseGutierrez> dale JHOSMAN....
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: ¡?
<JHOSMAN> sabia que Anonymous saco una version tuneada de Ubuntu? la promocinoamos viene con muchas cosas interesantres...
<Miguel> Hi there!
<JoseGutierrez> JHOSMAN eso lo miramos por la lista..
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: interesante
<JHOSMAN> Ellos nos publicaron en FB
<DanielF_> si interesante
<SergioMeneses> aunq hay q ver q tiene y si liberan el codigo
<Guest20304> Auí escuchando....
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_: como vamos?
<JHOSMAN> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia/posts/157963504313180
<DanielF_> bien
<JHOSMAN> Aca esta el ubuntu q hicieron los de anonymous https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia/posts/157963504313180
<SergioMeneses> no se porq el google calendar se daño :S
<SergioMeneses> movio las meeting a los viernes
<SergioMeneses> aunq conservio los 15 dias normales
<Linaporras> Bueno Jose, ordena esto con la agenda :) para optimizar el tiempo
<camiloCepeda> como?? anon siguen?? que raro, en /b/ ya no se volvieron a anunciar
<camiloCepeda> excepto para trolear, en fin
<camiloCepeda> que tiene esa version??
<JoseGutierrez> por fa los temas de las versiones se discuten en #ubuntu-co
<JoseGutierrez> Empecemos ya hubo mucho relajo
<JHOSMAN> Señores nos vemos ahora... 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: dale
<SergioMeneses> pon la orden del dia
<Liliana> sip empecemos
<joselsolano> empezamos?
<JoseGutierrez> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/317/detail/
<JoseGutierrez> esa es la agenda
<camiloCepeda> bueno uds diran
<JoseGutierrez> 1. Temas Pendientes
<joselsolano> cuáles asuntos hay pendientes?
<camiloCepeda> yo solo vine para enterarme como uds manejan todo
<joselsolano> igual yo camiloCepeda
<JoseGutierrez> son las diferentes actividades que se realizan las cuales se encuentran en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad durante el pasado año  se realizaron grandes avances
<Guest56217> la nueva version de ubuntu para anonymuos
<JoseGutierrez> pero falta actualizar la documentacion de los mismmos
<JoseGutierrez> con DONE o FAIL
<JoseGutierrez> pues es importante esa parte para que sepamos con que tanto hemos cumplido en nuestras actividades
<joselsolano> hay alguna agenda de esas tareas?
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseGutierrez como todos los años se hace un informe
<JoseGutierrez> otro punto es que no se esta llevando el informe anual
<JoseGutierrez> a eso hiba
<JoseGutierrez> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> espere.... ando perdido
<DanielF_> joselsolano esta reunion es del concilio, puedes quedarte sin escribir por favor
<joselsolano> mmm ok
<SergioMeneses> pueden participar pero pidan la palabra :D
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: encuanto al informe
<EdwinGarzon> Pido la palabra.... el link que compartieron son de tareas pendientes del 2012
<SergioMeneses> es una wiki q se arma con aportes de todos
<SergioMeneses> toca empezarla a armar
<DanielF_> un OT "como van el flisol en las ciudades?"
<camiloCepeda> wiki?? donde puedo consultar toda esa documentacion que uds tienen?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_: al final
<DanielF_> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: es bueno
<SergioMeneses> q mejoraramos la documentacion
<SergioMeneses> armando una subpagina con los reportes concretados
<DanielF_> creemos un formato para registrar la info
<JoseGutierrez> si pues como siempre la comunidad es lo importante y cada vez estamos creciendo masç
<JoseGutierrez> hay algo que debemos tener presente es que se debe seguir cumpliendo con las actas de las reuniones...
<DanielF_> la comunidad es la razon de ser del concilio
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: las actas se estan generando aunq hay unas perdidas
<JoseGutierrez> si eso note!!
<SergioMeneses> hay q actualizatlas
<SergioMeneses> asi como la wiki del todo
<DanielF_> aja
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea 1....Actualizacion de Wiki Responsable: JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> aunq si me preocupa q en algunas cosas andamos quedados
<JoseGutierrez> en temas pendientes algo mas para tratar.....??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: de lo pendiente no
<Linaporras> Pues yo tengo una inquietud
<Oscarin> Buenas noches saludos a todos.
<SergioMeneses> de verdad los pendientes deberiamos tratarlos por la lista
<DanielF_> si
<DanielF_> +1 same
<joselsolano> buenas noches Oscar
<SergioMeneses> ya q hay actividades de andres y cesar q no andan por aca
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<Linaporras> y por eso le escribí a Diego porque me preocupa la participación de Ubuntu en el FLISoL Bogotá
<JoseGutierrez> 2 Ubuntu Colombia en las Redes Sociales
<Oscarin> Cual es tema que estan tratando?
<DanielF_> por que esta entrando tanta gente al canal?
<joselsolano> pregunta: no se puede participar en esta reunión con comentarios y sugerencias, dudas y demás?
<JoseGutierrez> que manejo se le va a dar a eso??... se escogen lideres por RS o que alternativas proponen
<SergioMeneses> joselsolano: se fue jhosman q es el que maneja twitter y fb
<Liliana> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/317/detail/ esta es la agenda Oscarin
<SergioMeneses> sin embargo
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos que usen mas identi.ca
<SergioMeneses> ya q las cuentas estan enlazadas
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a g+
<Oscarin> Gracias Liliana voy a ojearla.
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo el admin de esa pagina
<JoseGutierrez> de acuerdo Tarea2 Utilizar identica para compartir contenido Resp: TODOS
<SergioMeneses> por el momento yo solo la administro
<SergioMeneses> aja
<luiscano> Buenas noches a todos, Y tengo una pregunta Lina. Quienes van a realizar el Flisol Bogota?
<SergioMeneses> hay esta un grupo
<SergioMeneses> que se puede "instanciar" para replicar a twitter
<DanielF_> yo estoy organizando flisol 
<DanielF_> Girardot
<SergioMeneses> asi: prueba de post !uco
<SergioMeneses> con el !
<JoseGutierrez> puen aporte SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: aja
<SergioMeneses> es necesario
<Liliana> una pregunta, entonces solo usaremos identica como red social de la comunidad????
<camiloCepeda> solo identica?? ups ya mismo me hago la cuenta
<DanielF_> twitter, es mas popular
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_: i
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> pero se puede ir en cascada de identi.ca a twitter
<DanielF_> asi no me gusten de a mucho pero si queremos difusion las herramientas son facebook, twitter y google+
<joselsolano> identi.ca no lo concen muchos
<JoseGutierrez> claro el uso de las RS nos dan a conocer cada dia mas!!!!!
<Oscarin> Pienso que twitter es un buen medio.
<JHOSMAN> Volvi =) en que van?
<camiloCepeda> yo no usaba identica como lo puedo usar con twitter?
<JoseGutierrez> 2 Ubuntu Colombia en las Redes Sociales
<camiloCepeda> o pues bueno si se puede de todas maneras yo los busco
<JHOSMAN> Bueno creo q llegue apenas jejeje :P 
<JHOSMAN> puedo tomar la palabra?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: aja
<JoseGutierrez> que manejo le estas dando a las RS JHOSMAN???
<DanielF_> dele #megatroll
<JHOSMAN> Pues como a muchos les molestaba q todo se publicara sebajo el nivel de publicacion ahora solo se esta publicando noticias importantes de ubuntu q vienen de fuetes como omgUbuntu
<JHOSMAN> Lo que se ublica en twitter se publica en facebook y viceversa
<JHOSMAN> en Twitter trato de dar soporte a muchos usuarios q preguntan cosas 
<JHOSMAN> se dan RT a la mayoria de menciones de @ubuntuco
<JHOSMAN> para que todos se enteren de lo que esta pasando 
<JHOSMAN> no se estan danto RT a las menciones de @ubuntuco cuando se hace malas menciones a personas o a la comunidad tal como se acordo anteriormente en la lista de correo por una reclamacion de hizo forigua por menciones que se le hicieorn por parte de luis cano
<JHOSMAN> En Facebook se han unstalado aplicaciones como el canal IRC; el Dia del Usuario Ubuntu m FOros Fotos estadisricas y demas
<JHOSMAN> Semanalmente cada Lunes se saca un resumen de las estadisticas de la semana en Facebook para que vean como van las cosas y siempre suben! aunque a veces bajan pero por actividad pero por lo menos cada dia suben los seguidores en uno o dos personas...
<Oscarin> Cierto me llego l invitacion a este foro por medio de el face.
<JHOSMAN> en Google Plus eso lo esta manejando Julian ALaron 
<JHOSMAN> y Identica no lo manejo por que no me gusta identica ademas no hay una aplicacion que le integre con Facebook o Twitter 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: ahora yo soy quien administra G+
<camiloCepeda> si quieren llegar a mas gente es vital que se distribuya por facebook
<JHOSMAN> Ha bien es no lo sabia entonces +1
<DanielF_> se mueve facebook
<JoseGutierrez> que buen aporte JHOSMAN aunque debes tener presente que en las RS tambien aplica el codigo de conducta
<JHOSMAN> Ahora un punto aducional q vi q Forigua dijo hoy hace como una hora 
<luiscano> con ping.fm se puede publicar en identi.ca, twitter y FB
<JoseGutierrez> algo mas en este tema
<luiscano> lo mismo con joindiaspora
<JHOSMAN> No apoyar las redes provativas
<JHOSMAN> Peroes q lo q siempre he pensado y q pocos aca tienen en cuenta
<DanielF_> la verdad a todos les digo que mas importante que las redes sociales es el trabajo que hace cada persona de la comunidad para atraer a otros
<JHOSMAN> hay que llegar AL USUARIO FINAL
<JHOSMAN> nunca se han preocupado por ello y es lo q trato de hacer yo 
<JHOSMAN> por FB y TW 
<Oscarin> En mi muro de el face tngo el logo y eslogan de Ubuntu.
<joselsolano> hay algún manual para usar identi.ca?
<luiscano> Identi.ca es como manejar twitter
<JoseGutierrez> listo siguiente tema
<joselsolano> pues busco a ubuntu-co en identica y no lo encuentra
<JoseGutierrez> 3 Proyectos Ubuntu Colombia
<JHOSMAN> VOy a revisar lo de Ping.FM a ver si es posible adicional otra res social mas...
<JHOSMAN> Identi.CA es como el Twitter de codigo abierto 
<JHOSMAN> Ahora los escucho alguna sugerencia? 
<JHOSMAN> peren!
<Oscarin> En twitter se habla mas de Ubuntu que en el face, es mi opinion.
<JHOSMAN> sugerencias, quejas, reclamaciones...
<joselsolano> puedo participar en este punto 3 me interesa en particuar un proyecto?
<luiscano> Lo q si he visto, es q identi.ca y d pronto pa completar algo q jhosman dice, es q desde q cambiaron la interfaz d identi.ca, se han presentado problemas, y hay mas bugs q antes, q muchas d las personas q conozco se van venido retiraron d dicha red.
<JHOSMAN> Otra cosa esperen aun no pasen al punto tres
<JoseGutierrez> hay una falla en el Fan Page luego te cuento JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> por mail jeje
<JHOSMAN> amm #NoticiasUbuntuCO en Twitter....
<JHOSMAN> aun esta activo el eqyuipo de noticias
<JHOSMAN> los ultimos dos dias he estado creando periodicos acerca de Ubuntu y SoftwareLibre los han visto?
<DanielF_> no
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: esta el weekly oficial
<JHOSMAN> la idea es q gentq q encuentre documentos me los envie para adicioarlos al diario que se publica diariamente...
<Oscarin> Donde se pueden ver?
<JHOSMAN> no pero la idea es hacer algo hecho por nosotroe
<DanielF_> concilio, por que no hacemos una especie de revista mensual ? y la publicamos
<JHOSMAN> de noticas a partir de Blogs o otras fuentes diferenyes a Weekly
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_: no
<JHOSMAN> ya les muestro el diario de hoy
<SergioMeneses> mucho complique
<SergioMeneses> lo unico que yo digo en cuanto a las redes sociales
<JHOSMAN> http://bit.ly/xu7D4U
<SergioMeneses> es manejar seriamente los contenidos
<JHOSMAN> El diario de hoy http://bit.ly/xu7D4U
<DanielF_> si toca filtrar las trolleadas de algunos
<SergioMeneses> y no tratar las cuentas como personales sino tener presente que son la voz de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_: no son trolleadas
<SergioMeneses> sino contenidos personales en algunos casos
<SergioMeneses> y no lo digo por JHOSMAN 
<JHOSMAN> Exacto
<SergioMeneses> es en generak
<kmilo> good night
<JoseGutierrez> listo tema terminado
<Linaporras> Pues si deberia hacerse una publicación oficial pero no como una revista, sino sobre solo un tema..
<JoseGutierrez> 3 Proyectos Ubuntu Colombia
<JHOSMAN> pues tengo esa propuesta del periodico esperaria apoyo ....
<JoseGutierrez> JHOSMAN en la lista por fa
<JHOSMAN> ya lo envie pero nadie dio respuesta =(
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: eso seria documentacion
<SergioMeneses> al fin
<Linaporras> Yo reviso la lista y respondo ese msj, me parece interesante la idea Jhosman
<JHOSMAN> Lo envie hace como 3 dias... pero me quede todo #ForeverAlone xP
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: estamos en vacaciones
<DanielF_> aja
<SergioMeneses> o almenos yo
<SergioMeneses> la verdad he tenido mucho trabajo con el userday y con el loco council
<JoseGutierrez> a los miembros que nos acompañan quiero que sepan que en ubuntu colombia tenemos grupos de personas que trabajan voluntariamente en diferentes proyectos asi que si quieren dar a conocer su potencial de trabajo no duden vincularse a algun grupo por su propia voluntad ... Recuerda que tu Tienes Mucho por aportarle a la comunidad... y aprender a la vez de la misma
<JoseGutierrez> aqui estan nuestros proyectos
<JoseGutierrez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<joselsolano> hay algún proyecto relacionado con ubuntu en los colegios?
<joselsolano> traté de comunicarme con Juan Marquez pero no me ha dado respuesta
<DanielF_> yo ando adecuando unos equipos de escuelas en Girardot, solo que estoy usando en debian
<SergioMeneses> joselsolano: porque no escribes a la lista?
<SergioMeneses> hay mas persons a parte de juan
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<joselsolano> ok
<joselsolano> ya mismo lo hago
<JoseGutierrez> yo si quisiera preguntar que ha pasado con los proyectos actualemente en que se esta trabajando???
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: los mas activos son documentacion y soporte
<SergioMeneses> aunque funcionen algo a medias
<Oscarin> Si estan pensando en temas yo les sugieron que tomen el tema de las tablets y Ubuntu.
<JoseGutierrez> claro a documentacion hay que trabajarle mas quedaron varias cosas pendientes
<JHOSMAN> Pregunta Tecnica..... Aun existen los HackLabs? en mis epocas estaban aqui jaja me acuerdo!!!!
<DanielF_> hay algo importante que toca trabajar muy fuerte es en el posicionamiento de unity sobre otros
<Oscarin> ese tema es muy importante, el de Unity
<joselsolano> les dejo, quedo pendiente de algún resumen de la reunión, y que Dios nos siga bendiciendo
<JoseGutierrez> gracias josesolano
<joselsolano> en lo que les pueda colaborar con mucho gusto
<Oscarin> Gracias, igual.
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: toca actualizar lo de los iconos
<SergioMeneses> pero andamos en eso
<joselsolano> que descansen
<SergioMeneses> joselsolano: bye
<JoseGutierrez> si hace rato les envie los iconos y nadie dijo nada
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: si esta quedado 
<JHOSMAN> Pause!!!!
<SergioMeneses> es mas voy a soltar ese lider}
<JHOSMAN> me acorde de algo 
<SergioMeneses> y cesar debe tomar el imagen
<JHOSMAN> Alguien sabe quien es este personaje? 
<JHOSMAN> https://www.facebook.com/josbergutiara
<JoseGutierrez> pues yo lidero documentacion
<JoseGutierrez> JHOSMAN soy yo
<JHOSMAN> ha xP 
<JHOSMAN> =) no sabia listo entonces.... 
<DanielF_> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> El nombre de Facebook no coincidia y yo si decia por q esta nombrado admin ok sigan ..
<JoseGutierrez> porque en que me hiba a enchicharronar...
<JoseGutierrez> jaja
<Oscarin> Ojo con lo de hacer las cosas al reves.
<alejaksoto> buenas noches
<JoseGutierrez> listo tema cerrado
<DanielF_> buenas noches
<JoseGutierrez> 4 Concilio y la Comunidad
<JHOSMAN> =) 
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad muchachos le pido disculpa a todos pero se me ocurrio que la comunidad deberia estar presente en este tipo de reuniones para que sepa que se hace y que el concilio no es mas que ellos andas al reves la comunidad prevalece sobre el concilio
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: eso esta bien
<SergioMeneses> no es malo
<DanielF_> eso es cierto jose, la comunidad es la que prima, el concilio es solo una forma de orden
<SergioMeneses> aunq me recuerda q tenemos q poner el bot
<SergioMeneses> eso lo tiene mujica atrasado
<Liliana> JoseGutierrez +1
<JHOSMAN> Pues se promovio por las redes y por la lista q no hallan venido es otra cosa ademas hay un log de la charla se publica y listo q lean =) 
<JoseGutierrez> y que las opiniones de todos son muy importante para la comunidad asi que saben que cuentan con un canal irc , listas de correo para que consulten den sus opiniiones y participen activamente en su comunidad ubuntera
<SergioMeneses> hay q mover mas la lista
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad mi idea en este punto era hacer una especie de consejo comunitario aunque hay que trabajarle mas a eso para saber lo que la gente piensa... y asi poder mejorar cada dia mas
<JoseGutierrez> para que la comunidad salga adelente
<Linaporras> Me parece que se debe organizar bien el tema para que la participación no sea desordenada
<alejaksoto> si eso me parece bien, y como nueva integrante les agradesco por el espacio para poder conocer de los eventos
<JHOSMAN> @EdwinGarzon ya se fue? y tanto q jodia jajajaja
<Liliana> si ya se fue
<JoseGutierrez> listo siguiente tema
<JoseGutierrez> 5 Eventos Año 2012
<JoseGutierrez> como vamos en cuanto a la gestion y logistica de los eventos para estee año
<JoseGutierrez> ???
<JHOSMAN> No iban a nombrar nuevos en el concilio? recordemos q se fue gente... 
<miguelV> puedo preguntar?
<DanielF_> claro
<miguelV> que requisitos debe uno llenar para ser parte del concilio?
<JoseGutierrez> aqui esta lo relaciondo al concilio
<DanielF_> querer serlo, promocionar, trabajar y velar por la comunidad
<JoseGutierrez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio
<miguelV> listo
<alejaksoto> perdon la ignorancia , cuales son los eventos propuestos para este año??
<JHOSMAN> Un OffTipic es q acabo de leer algo en la red pero Apoyamos la #SOPA? 
<DanielF_> como jhosman?
<SergioMeneses> Liliana: la participacion se mejora con el bot
<SergioMeneses> :D
<jaruiz33> hola a todos :)
<SergioMeneses> asi lo veras en el userday
<SergioMeneses> como funciona
<JHOSMAN> DanielF_: Esto es con dibujitos lo de la #SOPA http://www.derechoaleer.org/images/2011/sopa/infografia-otra-vez-sopa-560.png
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: DanielF_ JoseGutierrez y el patron
<Linaporras> SOPA Personalmente no la apoyo
<JHOSMAN> Pero mi pregunta es la COMUNIDAD como tal 
<DanielF_> yo se que es SOPA solo que no entendi lo que escribio
<JHOSMAN> Pues si que si la comunidad le dice NO a la SOPA para hacer campañas y Ubuntizar a los seguidores... 
 * IngForigua no tiene nada que hacer aca bye
<JoseGutierrez> vuelvo y pregunto como va la logistica de los eventos en los que estara ubuntu colombia???
<DanielF_> en los grandes
<JHOSMAN> En Octubre en mi universidad como siempre la semana tecnologica.... regalan CD's para copiar y regalar...
<JHOSMAN> Tambien dan los espacios...
<Katarcis> Cual Universidad
<miguelV> Quien lidera cada una de las actividades?
<JHOSMAN> http://www.udistrital.edu.co/dependencias/tipica.php?id=81
<JoseGutierrez> pregunta de los asistentes hay alguien de la ciudad de Cali??
<Bravo__> Saludos.... cerca..  de Palmira... he estado leyendo toda la reunion... me gustaria seguir siendo parte de ella. 
<JoseGutierrez> Bravo bienvenido...
<Bravo__> Primera vez que entro a este IRC
<Bravo__> Gracias
<Linaporras> Falta organizar la participación en FLISol Bogotá
<JoseGutierrez> quien lidera en bogota tu LinaPorrras..??
<JHOSMAN> Ha si!
<DanielF_> si van a hacer?
<luiscano> Mozilla esta en contra d sopa http://www.mozilla.org/sopa/
<JHOSMAN> +q
<JHOSMAN> +1
<JoseGutierrez> fin del tema...
<JoseGutierrez> siguiente 
<JoseGutierrez> 6 Temas Varios
<Linaporras> Pues es que se necesita un equipo pa' eso, y los contactos, pero Diego otra vez se fue, yo quiero ayudar pero no tengo todos los datos, voy a hacer este fin de semana operación participar en el FLISoL ya que no veo otra forma
<JoseGutierrez> algun otro tema relativo a la comunidad??
<Linaporras> ahy que cuadrar un equipo de eventos o algo asi sugiero yo...
<Katarcis> Pero por ciudad
<Linaporras> Uy si Katarcis, eso es una muy bunea idea
<Linaporras> ... 
<luiscano> http://americancensorship.org/index2.html al igual q la Free Software Foundation, Creative Commons, WiKimedia, diaspora y otras entidades de software libre y codigo abierto q esta en contra de sopa 
<Liliana> Linaporras si quieres yo te colaboro, tú me diras
<Katarcis> Esque se hacen muchos eventos pero la mayoria son en bogotá.. y es porque la mayoria son de allá. pero se puede organizar unos grupos por ciudad que por decirlo asi le rindan cuentas a bogotá..
<Katarcis> Digo yo pues.
<miguelV> Tengo q irme, exitos a todos
<luiscano> Pregunto. Ya saben quienes van a organizar el Flisol Bogota? 
<DanielF_> por que rendir cuentas?, recuerdo a todos es ubuntu colombia no ubuntu bogota
<Katarcis> bueno tal vez no era la manera de decirlo
<alejaksoto> si seria bueno por ciudad, pero seria conveniente recibir apoyo de bogota , para saber como organizar todo
<luiscano> Katarcis, en que ciudad vive??
<Katarcis> Yo vivo en Medellin. 
<JHOSMAN> Pues seria sencilo si desean un flisol en su cuidad organizarlo alla no? lo q pasa es q no todos se pueden desplazar x toda colombia,.
<DanielF_> Katarcis por ese lado puedes hablar con elkin botero @ebotero en twitter
<Katarcis> Si por eso que cada ciudad tenga su grupo e intercambiar ponentes por ejemplo
<DanielF_> es un gran amigo y uno de los fundadores de la comunidad
<luiscano> En Medellin, se hacen los mismos eventos q en Bogota, como son Flisol, Barcamp y SFD
<Katarcis> Si.. Pero yo estoy pensando en el resto del país 
<DanielF_> en Girardot tambien
<DanielF_> y en muchas otras ciudades, en cucuta con meneses, etc
<JoseGutierrez> en el resto del pais tambien se hacen eventos... entre los mas conocidos el Flisol y el SFD
<luiscano> @Katarcis lo unico q se puede hacer, es q las ciudades q no hayan realizado nunca un Flisol, y lo quieran realizar, se adecua un equipo para tal, como ocurrio con Ibague y Villavicencio
<Katarcis> mm
<luiscano> el cual sale d Bogota
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea 3 Cuadrar medios para poder participar en el Flisol Bogota Resp: LinaPorras
<luiscano> y se conforman en esas ciudades comunidades, como resultado q quedo en esos flisol
<JHOSMAN> @SergioMeneses necesit algo adicional para el evento del Dia del Usuario Ubuntu?
<Katarcis> Como se hace para entrar a por ejemplo hacer una ponencia.. o presentar un proyecto ?
<JHOSMAN> Solo se hace la solicitud en las convocatorias que se hagan 
<JHOSMAN> y luego se aprueba y se publica 
<JHOSMAN> para el dia de X evento 
<Katarcis> Y por cual medio son las convocatoria 
<Linaporras> Luiscano tienes los contactos de lo del FLISoL
<Katarcis> Yo solo los veo en twitter y aveces en el irc
<JHOSMAN> Por la lista de Correo por Twitter o FB 
<JHOSMAN> de eso me encargare.. jejeje 
<Katarcis> Bueno
<Katarcis> Sigo preguntando xD
<JoseGutierrez> Bueno Muchachos doy por terminada la Reunion.... cuidesen y Bienvenidos a Todos Nuevamente
<Linaporras> Es importante Katarcis que mires la lista... hay mucha información importante que va a la lista
<Katarcis> Si yo estoy en la lista
<Katarcis> pero no siempre tengo tiempo de leerla
<SergioMeneses> ese es un problema
<Liliana> muchas gracias por hacer participe a toda la comunidad de esta reunion
<SergioMeneses> no siempre miramos
<Linaporras> Listo Liliana acepto tu colaboración pa lo del FLISoL
<DanielF_> y la mia lina
<Oscarin> Buenas noches a todos, que descansen.
<Linaporras> porque ahí si que se requiere apoyo full
<JHOSMAN> Lina!!
<JHOSMAN> yo ayudo =) 
<JHOSMAN> y hee esta vez no se me pasara mi conferencia 
<Linaporras> Uy que maravilla esa es la actitud
<Katarcis> jaja
<JHOSMAN> (si tengo tiempo libre)
<DanielF_> pero pilas por que depronto le hackean la pagina
<Katarcis> hahah
<DanielF_> jejejeje
<JoseGutierrez> Bye... a todos :)
<Linaporras> Bueno entonces en la lista miremos lo de los grupos de ventos por ciudad
<JHOSMAN> =P
<Linaporras> como para ir organizando eso
<Katarcis> Quiero ingresar al grupo de Medellin 
<Linaporras> y en Bogotá este fin de semana miro como hacemos para lo del FLISoL
<Katarcis> Vengan esperen.  la ultima pregunta. 
<Katarcis> No se vallan xD
<Linaporras> Dime
<JHOSMAN> Hay se me olvido algo!!! 
<Linaporras> Yo respondo si sé..
<Linaporras> Diga o a la lista
<JHOSMAN> estoy consiguiendo unos cursos de MySQL y otra cosa para la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> PHP, MySQL y JavaScript hoy envie la solicitud para la comuniadad =) 
<JoseGutierrez> esa es la tercer tarea y esta bajo su responsabilidad LinaPorras.... claro escribe a la lista que por ahi te ayudan
<Linaporras> Super Jhosman!!!!
<Linaporras> Na a lalista ya escribió Andrew y no responden
<Katarcis> Tengo un documento que yo realice y es una mirada muy diferente de porque usar linux..  Y quiero que de alguna manera sea publicado por ubuntu co para digamos tenga el sello de Colombia, se puede?
<Linaporras> toca redes sociales :)
<Bravo__> Muy interesante los cursos.
<Linaporras> pero primero averiguo bien y luego miramos como coordinamos y armamos un equipo 
<JHOSMAN> @Katarcis podrias enviarmelo y lo reviso para publicarlo...
<Linaporras> :o que chévere Katarcis
<JHOSMAN> Tan pronto me aprueben la solicitud de lo de los cursos les avisaré!
<Katarcis> Bueno yo en si lo realice como un proyecto para la Universidad.  Asi que tiene ese formato. Pero bueno eso se puede cambiar
<Katarcis> Jhosman  donde lo envio?
<JHOSMAN> yo@jhosman.com
<DanielF_> Katarcis seria bueno que no lo enviaras ya que si tiene el sello de u-co deberia tener en cuenta los puntos de vista de la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> Por eso yo lo voy a revisar! 
<DanielF_> concilio jhosman
<Linaporras> MMMM Pienso que sería interesante que mandaras un enlace a la lista
<Linaporras> que opinas katarcis
<Linaporras> y pues obviamente al Concilio
<JHOSMAN> Yo lo hago llegar al concilio 
<Linaporras> pero enviándolo a la lista muchos podemos leer y conocer e incluso opinar
<Linaporras> de ahi mismo se entera el concilio
<DanielF_> aja
<JHOSMAN> Bueee.. como quieran entonces..
<Katarcis> haha
<Katarcis> Bueno yo lo envio a la listo estos dias 
<Linaporras> Super
<DanielF_> ok
<Linaporras> no olvide enviar enlace porque adjuntos no admite la lista
<Katarcis> Si creo que está en slideshare
<Katarcis> como pdf
<JHOSMAN> enviame a mi el PDF por favor..
<JHOSMAN> el Originak 
<Katarcis> Si ya vi el correo
<DanielF_> los dejo ando cansado, estamos hablando
<DanielF_> saludos a todos
<JHOSMAN> Igualemte tengo q madrugar !!!! 
<DanielF_> linux y unity para todos
<JHOSMAN> y dejen de trollear ya! xP 
<Katarcis> Mejor lo actualizo un poco porque ya lo hice hace un tiempo y se los envio a todos, esta bien?
<Liliana> que descansen bye a todos
<JHOSMAN> SI claro...
<Linaporras> Super
<Linaporras> Bueno entonces quedamos al pendiente en la lista
<Linaporras> y seguimos en el trabajo para que la comunidad siga creciendo
<Linaporras> un abrazo para todos
<Linaporras> y que descansen
<Bravo__> Feliz Noche a todos
<SergioMeneses> listo muchachos
<SergioMeneses> feliz noche
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> q pena no participar activamente
<SergioMeneses> pero ando algo ocupado
<luiscano> Buenas noches a todos, y nos estamos hablando
<alejaksoto> bueno q descansen 
<alejaksoto> chaus
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-15
<carlosdavid> hola comunidad
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-09
<ABIMAEL> necesito una ayuda
<ABIMAEL> de ubunto
<DesarrolloJose> hola
<DesarrolloJose> hay alguien
<DesarrolloJose> ??
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-10
<pulpitoviota> muchachos tengu un lio soy novato en ubuntu y nio se como instalar el modem de comcel
<pulpitoviota> algien me puede ayudar???
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-11
<BrayanBautista> buenas buenas
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches...!!
<BrayanBautista> Hola bart como vas
<BartOC3> Muy bien aqui en una  entrevista de Ubuntu-Ve
<BartOC3> xD
<BrayanBautista> Que super =D
<BartOC3> jje sip..:P
<BrayanBautista> ;)
<andresmujica> la última vez que me metí por x-chat y con mi usuario fue el  Tue Aug 21 17:53:40 2012
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> hola andresmujica BrayanBautista
<andresmujica> hola DGUERRERO
<BartOC3> Hola andresmujica
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> hola BartOC3
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches AndresMujica
<BrayanBautista> hola Andres
<andresmujica> hola JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<SergioMeneses> pregunta antes de que empiecen, me sacaron de la lista del concilio?
<andresmujica> se me cerro ... grgrgrgr
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no worries
<DGUERRERO> ash! mas demalas yo, brb...
<JHOSMAN> hola andresmujica AFK-DGUERRERO BartOC3 BrayanBautista mhv SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> alguien sabe algo de Lina?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses,  lo que pasa es que al salir del grupo se dessuscribe de la lista.  igual los logs estan publicados y desde el cambio de concilio creo que han habido 5 correos por mucho...
<andresmujica> y esa discusión sigue  pendiente ... la de manejar o no esa lista...
<SergioMeneses> no ya revise y sigo hay
<SergioMeneses> pero la comunicacion es 0
<SergioMeneses> fail
<andresmujica> ahh super! mejor!
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos en este canal
<andresmujica> hola JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> hi andresmujica
<BartOC3_> Hola JoseGuitierrez
<JHOSMAN> Buenas JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> hola bartoC3, JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: le puede marcar a @linaporras?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, ya le mande SMS
<JHOSMAN> Voy a llamar lista
<andresmujica> parece que Bart_ esta con problemas de conexión
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN,  esto no es colegio
<Bart_> ya llegue..
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica JoseGutierrez Bart_ JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> falta @linaporras  y CesarGomez podemos iniciar?
<JHOSMAN> hay mas de la mitad +1
<BrayanBautista> iniciemos
<JoseGutierrez> si de una
<andresmujica> claro tienen quorum
<JHOSMAN> Bart_: Modera
<JoseGutierrez> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/528/detail/
<JHOSMAN> =S
<BrayanBautista> ashh
<BrayanBautista> bart sigue presentando problemas de conexion
<BrayanBautista> volvio =D
<JHOSMAN> Modero yo entonces :P
<andresmujica> a mi no me pongan de chairman !!!
<JHOSMAN> 1) Solucion Lista de Correo - Jhosman Lizarazo @ Thu, 03 Jan. 2013 00:15 UTC
<Bart_> si tengo muchos problemas de red...
<JHOSMAN> se envio correo en diciembre https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-December/033570.html
<JHOSMAN> si han notado la cantidad de correos han bajado notoriamente
<Bart_> Si claro ya no se recibe tantos correos... y se han usado los canales alternativos...
<JHOSMAN> Solo hay que incentivar mas ese correo, que opiniones tienen al respecto
<BrayanBautista> pido la palabr
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista: Tiene la palabra
<andresmujica> o/
<BrayanBautista> bueno compañeros, la reuniòn pasada se hablo de este tema
<JoseGutierrez> hay que promover mas el uso de http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ ya que este canal es el que menos se usa
<BrayanBautista> y sì diciendole a los otros compañeros que mirando la otras alternativas mas rapidas
<BrayanBautista> resuelven los problemas
<JHOSMAN> por eso la pregunta es, como promover aún mas los canales alternativos?
<BrayanBautista> seguir como vamos
<BrayanBautista> porQ
<BrayanBautista> asì
<BrayanBautista> vamos progresando.
<JHOSMAN> Tengo idea de colocar algo en el sitio web en la seccion de ayuda www.ubuntu-co.com/ayuda
<JHOSMAN> las opciones mencionadas en este correo https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-December/033570.html  no aparecen allí
<andresmujica> me parece un buen ejercicio el de abrir los canales de comunicación para que no se congestione la lista, creo que se debe seguir promoviendo via redes, via lista y de pronto hacerlo mas explicito en el website en la pagina de ayuda y los diferentes micrositios.  frente a shapado considero que es un canal valido que igualmente debe ser promocionado, pero CREO que deberia darsele tambien mucha fuerza al answers.launchpad.net por
<andresmujica> que ese sirve para involucrar màs a la comunidad con las herramientas de ubuntu, para darle valoar a la membresia oficial, para generar karma, y para ayudar incluso a muchos usuarios de otros paises de habla hispana que necesitan soporte (incluyendo colombia).  SergioMeneses se que tiene buena experiencia en ese modelo de soporte de launchpad de pronto pueda contarnos algo.
<andresmujica> (perdon por lo largo)
<JHOSMAN> A mi modo de ver el mejor canal de soporte es el que menciona andresmujica (Launchpad)
<andresmujica> pero no el único :)
<JHOSMAN> así que les parece si lo dejamos así? poner los canales adicionales en www.ubuntu-co.com/ayuda  Votar con +1
<BrayanBautista> el ASK tambien es un buen medio de soporte
<BrayanBautista> +1
<Bart_> +1
<JoseGutierrez> +1
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: AFK-DGUERRERO camilocastro mhv ofprieto PaolaGiraldo SergioMeneses
 * SergioMeneses leyendo...
<andresmujica> +1 pero me gustaria que SergioMeneses nos cuente un poquito de como funciona lo de answers y que tengamos en cuenta que por cada canal de soporte que tengamos debemos tener al equipo de soporte informado para que pueda estar pendiente y ayudar en la medida de lo posible
<SergioMeneses> si claro para las que sea!... de hecho ando trabajando en muchas cosas ahorita que les puedo enseñar
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ya?
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: en Google Analitics donde se ve donde la gente de mas clics? eso q me mostró q sale con colores...
<andresmujica> pues no se si todos esten familiarizados o de pronto por la lista envie un correo contando la experiencias...
<SergioMeneses> hablando de la lista pues tengo una duda / queja que me gustaria compartir al final de la reunion... el chair q apunte por hay
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pues si quieren les explico o hacemos un tallercito irc o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> uds dicen que prefieren
<ofprieto> yo opino que usemos hangout estoy muy interessado en launchpad como formas de colaboracion con ubuntu pero no me ha sido facil compreder el metodo de funcionamiento
<Bart_> sergiomeneses --> sugiero un hangout y queda bien grabado en video... y demas!!
<SergioMeneses> se me hace "feo" llenar el log con algo tecnico en este momento
<JHOSMAN> voy a mostrarles un gráfico de como funciona el website y creo que es buen punto para colocar los enlaces que indico....
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<JHOSMAN> http://i.imgur.com/cSt1J.png
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses,  de acuerdo.. que quede como tarea
<JHOSMAN> es el segundo mas usado despues del boton de Inicio (logo)
<andresmujica> de acuerdo con Bart_
<andresmujica> hola Fernando_Giraldo
<JHOSMAN> es decir que la gente llega y de una se va para ayuda, por lo cual es un punto estratégico en la web
 * andresmujica JHOSMAN por contenido .. bah ya lo encontro
 * JHOSMAN andresmujica no entendí xD
 * JHOSMAN Ctrol+Z 
 * andresmujica le iba a dar la ruta para los colores... ignore me pls
<JHOSMAN> Entonces queda como tarea 1) Adicionar canales adicionales de soporte al botón de ayuda resp: JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> 2) Video de Membresia de UCO resp AFK-DGUERRERO
<JHOSMAN> Como va eso David?  
<ofprieto> JHOSMAN, yo estoy interesado en colaborar pero me gustaria igual saber como va AFK-DGUERRERO
<BrayanBautista> no responde lo voy a llamar al cel haber que pasa
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, le falto la tarea de SergioMeneses hangout para lo del answers
<JHOSMAN> ahh bueno
<JHOSMAN> Tarea 2) Hacer un Hangout para explicar como funciona Answers en Launchpad Resp: SergioMeneses
<ofprieto> \0/ llego Linaporras
<Linaporras> Buenas noches
 * JHOSMAN Linaporras como siempre llegando tarde ... xD
<andresmujica> hola Linaporras MLPPDL
<JoseGutierrez> no solo answer sino como contribuir con traducciones,etc
<Linaporras> ups llegue como tarde....
<BrayanBautista> Hola lina o/
<ofprieto> guenas noches
<Linaporras> perdón...
<JHOSMAN> vamos en el punto 2) 2) Video de Membresia de UCO resp AFK-DGUERRERO nos puede decir algo?
<Bart_> para esa tarea podes ver otros medios despues le comento a segio del otro medio para realizar eso..
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, neeeh no exagere... eso q lo haga alarcon
 * SergioMeneses runs
<andresmujica> de acuerdo con SergioMeneses,   ese hangout es para Julian!!!
<JHOSMAN> como que AFK-DGUERRERO no está ya vendrá... ofprieto aplazamos el punto para de ultimas
<ofprieto> ok
<JoseGutierrez> lo digo porque hay oper
<JHOSMAN> Proyecto Edubuntu-CO  resp Bart_ como es eso?
<JoseGutierrez> personas que colaboramos a medida que exploramos launchpad
<JoseGutierrez> pues no estamos familiarizados con dicha plataforma
<ofprieto> JoseGutierrez, que es oper?
<andresmujica> ofprieto, una o de mas y un enter mal dado
<JoseGutierrez> error digitacion / perdon
<BrayanBautista> si no estoy mal el proyecyo  Edubuntu-Co  quedo como un poco aplazado hasta que comience la jornada escolar
<Bart_> Bueno en la reunion pasada @scoot32 que en realizar una documentacion para reactivar el proyecto de edubuntu-co ya el tiene una parte adelante sobre el proyecto pero no la terminado...
<BrayanBautista> Bart hablando ya de este proyecto
<BrayanBautista> puedo tomar la palabra
<Bart_> si brayanbautista...
<BrayanBautista> yo inicio a estudiar ahorita el 21 de enero y donde estudio hay unas cosas que se llaman proyectos trasversales y ps podemos pasar la carta para que el proyecto de edubuntu-Co lo iniciemos en el colegio como enseñandole a los estudiantes que es GNULINUX, ubuntu, asì cositas asi, que opinan ???
<Bart_> brayanbautista primero toca estructurar bien el proyecto antes de llegar a los colegios.. pero se puede realizar un listado de posibles colegios...
<ofprieto> yo comparto la idea de BrayanBautista pero Bart_  tiene razon se debe estructurar que se les enseña a las personas
<JoseGutierrez> toca mirar un plan estructurado con tematicas y beneficios para los estudiantes de los colegios
<andresmujica> y que proyeccion de tiempo se tiene para eso Bart_ ?  el alcance es nacional ??
<Linaporras> hagamos un gdoc
<Linaporras> para hacer la carta y los detalles del proyecto
<Bart_> JoseGuitierrez  --> esa parte se esta trabajando y es muy importante....
<Bart_> la proyeccion es de  6 meses y si con alcanze nacional
<ofprieto> +1 lina tenemos una plantilla para documentos de U_Co?
<mhv> En la Sec. de Educación en la Dirección de Ciencias, Tecnología y Medios Educativos, les interesa la oferta que tenga la comunidad, pero requiere de la presentacion de los líderes de la comunidad
<andresmujica> mhv,  eso es en bogota o donde?
<mhv> Por eso hay que diferenciar entre la oferta a colegios (Bogotá) públicos y privados
<Bart_> Yo creo que primero lo que hay q hacer es estructurar primero el proyecto antes de salir a la calle...
<andresmujica> bueno Bart_ que acciones/tareas quedarían para darle ruta a esto?
<Bart_> y realizar las respectivas pruebas
<mhv> En colegios públicos es abido que Misión Bogotá no permite la utilizacion del parque computacional para otras tareas diferentes de las establecidas por la SED
<Linaporras> de acuerdo, y no no tenemos como un formato para poryetcos..
<mhv> Supongo que hay que evaluar primero que se tiene por oferta: Edubunto y sus paquetes, el presonal dispuesto para el trabajo, la disponoibilidad de equipos en inst, educativas etc.
<JHOSMAN> lo mismo de mhv
<mhv> En otras palabras, efectuar un diagnóstico de lo que se tiene y comparar con la oferta educativa
 * JHOSMAN a mi modo de ver estamos pensando en las nubes con algo así =S 
<mhv> no comprendo
<Bart_> Como dije primero estruturemos el proyecto y despues pasamos al segundo plano...
<mhv> A propósito, hay un equipo en la SED que trabaja con SL
<JHOSMAN> cual? hablas de lo mismo de SEDBogota?
<mhv> sip
<JHOSMAN> Interesante, podríamos entonces empezar por ahí
<Bart_> ----> perdido...
<JHOSMAN> Bart_: lo que entiendo es q mhv debe tener algún contacto de un SED en Bogotá (Tiene algo relacionado con los colegios distritales de Bogotá) que trabaja con SL entonces podríamos coger algo de ahí
<JHOSMAN> así que esa puede ser la ficha...
 * JHOSMAN avancemos rapido que está larga la agenda... 
<mhv> Entonces trataré de contactar al líder del proyecto y concertar una cita, para JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Bueno si que Linaporras me acompañe :3
<JHOSMAN> Bart_:  por el lado de la costa como sería la cosa con los colegios para así mismo poner la tarea?
<mhv> Jhosman, ya conoce los paquetes educativos que trae la distro de Edubuntu=
<mhv> ?
<JHOSMAN> muy pocos tuve la oportunidad de ver algúnos cuando cuadré el compu que regalamos...
<mhv> En que sitio de la costa hablamos?
<mhv> Porque veo que el problema de disponibilidad de equipos para estudiantes
<Bart_> Jhosman , vamos armar el proyecto estruturado... para luego seguir en el segundo paso
<mhv> Ok
<JHOSMAN> entonces por ahora quedaría la tarea
<JHOSMAN> Tarea 3) Concretar cita con SEDBogotá para implementación de Edubuntu en Colegios resp mhv (cual es tu nombre? xD)
 * JHOSMAN siempre se me olvida =( 
<mhv> Lo envio al buzon personal
<JHOSMAN> Bueno =)
<JHOSMAN> 4) Protocolo de bienvenida para los usuarios - LinaPorras 
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: cuentanos... como es ello
<JHOSMAN> se planteó inicialmente
<JHOSMAN> Enviar correo de Bienvenida El miembro debe decir de que ciudad es para ubicarlo Tu membresía como miembro de la comunidad ha sido aprobada, recuerda por favor IMPORTANTE leer y dar uso a las normas del manejo de nuestra lista de correos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Etiqueta_Lista_Correos Finalmente ubicarlo en formulario: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGstOVU4SnR1R2hjamdfUTR4UV9LVHc6MQ#gid=0
<andresmujica> Bart_,  de acuerdo ...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN,  no estoy de acuerdo con ir a una cita sin tener algo estructurado
<andresmujica> creo que se debe hacer lo que plantea Bart_ para tener algo organizado y cuando este eso revisarlo con mhv para ahi si pedir la cita
<mhv> soy todo oidos
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: en ese caso sería mejor la tarea ir buscando la cita y los contactos... >> mhv
<andresmujica> incluso el que debe ir es Bart_ y nosotros lo acompañamos puesto que el al fin y al cabo lidera el planteamiento - segun entiendo -
<mhv> Practicamente es como un estudio de mercado: oferta vs demanda
<Linaporras> hum
<JHOSMAN> la propuesta... para "que nos vallan cogiendo el hilo..."
<Linaporras> pero jhos el problema es que mi horaro es de 7 a 4, dificil acompañarte... tocaría un viernes al medio dia
<JHOSMAN> Tarea 3) Buscar y plantear idea ante SEDBogotá para implementación de Edubuntu en Colegios
<andresmujica> hmmppfff...
<andresmujica> hagamos un ejercicio de respiración profunda
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras:  ya veremos ;) eso va para tiempo....
<andresmujica> Bart_,  esta ahi ?
<Linaporras> ah lo del protocolo de bienvenida... era hacer las instrucciones y recomendaciones, junto con el video
<mhv> No hay que ponerse nerviosos. Un rostro vale más que mil palabras...
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: entonces primero que tienes de las instrucciones y recomentaciones...
<JHOSMAN> para enviar en los mails de Bienvenida
<Bart_> si andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> Cuando nosotros aprobamos los usuarios en Launchpad debemos enviar un mensaje de Bienvenida por Launchpad...  sería básicamente eso...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN,  UN SEGUNDO por favor
<andresmujica> pare
<andresmujica> Linaporras, un segundo por favor.
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: hable
<andresmujica> Bart_,  el planteamiento que hace JHOSMAN de reunirnos de una vez con mhv esta acorde con el proyecto que tienes en manos?  (entendiendo que lo que busca mhv es que en la sed conozcan que existe una version de ubuntu para colegios sin mayor preambulo)
<JHOSMAN> eso mismo entendí
<mhv> Aclaro: en primera instancia dar a conocer a la comunidad y mostrar que está estructurada,
<andresmujica> ahhh ok mhv eso es diferente!!
<andresmujica> eso lo podemos - y debemos - hacer en cualquier momento
<mhv> Claro, ono podemos entrar a vender un producto sin darnos a conocer
<JHOSMAN> Buen punto
<JHOSMAN> entonces la tarea 3 como debería quedar andresmujica mhv
<andresmujica> toda la razon mhv es que como se llevo la discusión yo lo que entendi es que JHOSMAN y Linaporras iban a ir a presentar el proyecto de edubuntu para los colegios en la sedbogota y de acuerdo a lo que dice Bart_ eso apenas esta estructurandose
<andresmujica> son dos tareas
<andresmujica> 1. estructura el proyecto de edubuntu en los colegios (alcance, objetivos, recursos, tiempos, responsables, costos)
<mhv> A ver, mi idea es que se presente la comunidad  para que sea haga conocer y al vez que sea la comunidad la que respal a Edubunto, estoy equivocado?
<andresmujica> y 2. reunirse con la sedbogota para presentarle a la comunidad ubuntu colombia
<mhv> sip
<andresmujica> la 1. el responsable seria Bart_
<Bart_> +1
<mhv> en ese orden de ideas hay que entrar a dominar primero a Edubuntu
<JHOSMAN> Listo =)
<andresmujica> y la 2. el responsable seria mhv (quien consigue la reunión) y los que vayamos de la comunidad (yo me apunto y pues JHOSMAN y Linaporras ya tambien se ofrecieron)
<mhv> Aunque sostuve una conversacion telefónica con al SED, no soy el representante de la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras:  tu puunto...
<Linaporras> mi punto
<Linaporras> ps d emi punto no he adelantado nadita
<Linaporras> :s
<JHOSMAN> entonces... next?
<Linaporras> pero ps espero avanzar estas próximas dos semanas en eso...
<JHOSMAN> ok next
<JHOSMAN> Soporte para equipos viejos  LinaPorras
<JHOSMAN> Soporte para equipos viejos Resp: Andres Mujica, Lina Porras, David Guerrero Se recomienda usar Lubuntu o Xubuntu Se recomienda usar viejos vernels http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present KDE Light http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/07/porteus-12-another-impressive-light.html
<JHOSMAN> bueno no entendí el punto pero Bart_ lo puso no sé por que...
<Linaporras> yo se
<Linaporras> lo que pasa es que eso fue por una pregunta de juaz
<Linaporras> yo miré algo más de eos
<Bart_> ese punto estaba asi en la reunion del año pasado y quedo pendiente..
<Linaporras> y encontré que incluso hay otras distros asi light para eso
<Linaporras> y estoy probando lubuntu
<Linaporras> la idea era mirar si podiamos contactar a los de Kubuntu y mirar que se podia hacer en Ubuntu para que funcionara mejor en equipos de características más bajas
<JHOSMAN> si esas recomendaciones ya las hemos dado...
<mhv> a manera de inf. esto es lo que disponde la SED en la pág. http://www.redacademica.edu.co/index.php/centro-de-recursos-2012/software-libre
<Linaporras> debo decir que lubuntu va de lujo en el pc que instalé..
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: para ese caso existen los canales IRC de soporte por ejemplo... ellos deben tener uno...
<JHOSMAN> mhv:  nota adicionada
<Linaporras> a propósito hago un (temgo problemas con UEFI en un compu nuevo que tengo, si alguien ya ha hecho más de lo básico, porfa ayuda)
<Linaporras> ... good point..
<andresmujica> Linaporras,  al canal general para ese tema.
<andresmujica> yo he estado usando lubuntu pero he tenido problemas de estabilidad...
<JHOSMAN> igual me pasa con lubuntu =S
<DGUERRERO> Hace pocos dias vinieron aqui al irc precisamente para pedir ayuda con un equipo viejito que tenía Ubuntu 12.04, yo hice el soporte, recomendé instalar lubuntu, los guié paso a paso y según lo ultimo que dijeron el equipo quedó al 100%
<DGUERRERO> *mete la cucharada
<JHOSMAN> entonces Linaporras solución al punto...
<Linaporras> te recuerdo que no soy la unica responsable...
<Linaporras> la semana que viene me encargo de hacer todas las tareas...
<DGUERRERO> Linaporras yo he trabajado mucho en el tema, se supone que soy responsable tambien
<Linaporras> jejej :)
<Linaporras> es que jhosman me coje como si fuera yo solita XD...
<Linaporras> pero si la otra semana e incluso el fin de semana, me comunico y miramos cómo más avanzar en este punto
<Linaporras> ... siguiente
<DGUERRERO> yo diría que ya está la solución
<JHOSMAN> Normas de la Lista de Correo resp Bart_
<abimael> quien me ayuda porfavor tengo un problema en ubunto
<JHOSMAN> "Que medidas vamos a tomar para los usuarios implicados en este hilo viva Millos y para proximos percantes."
<JHOSMAN> abimael: por favor usa el canal #ubuntu-co
<andresmujica> o/
<andresmujica> o/
<abimael> gracias
<Bart_> Esto debido a lo que paso al hilo viva millos
<Linaporras> ah... de eso... ba  ps se moderan  y ya..
<Linaporras> y pues hubo alguien que solo respondio spam
<Linaporras> como n mil veces
<Linaporras> que si no me equivoco es jose
<Linaporras> me parece que eso tampoco fue adecuado
<Linaporras> con decirlo una vez era suficiente
<Bart_> Lo que paso fue es que se realizaron las respectivas llamados de atencion y fueron pasados por alto...
<Linaporras> y eso siguió aumentando... el chorro de respuestas, hasta que se moderó ese hilo.....
<JHOSMAN> Yo propongo lo siguiente, poner como tarjetas a los usuarios (lo podemos manejar en una hoja de calculo)
<Linaporras> yo sé Bart.... pero mandar mil correos escribiendo spam tmbn es irresponsable...
<JHOSMAN> cada vez que una persona no acate las normas, su tarjeta "amarilla"
<andresmujica> Pido la palabra
<JHOSMAN> a la X cantidad de tarjetas se le expulsa...
<andresmujica> pido la palabra
<JHOSMAN> es la idea... que tengo no se ustedes...
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: >
<andresmujica> gracias
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> a ver
<andresmujica> lo que creo yo es lo siguiente.
<andresmujica> esto es una comunidad como de 2000 personas en la lista de correo..
<andresmujica> tenemos un equipo de moderadores que son como 6 personas
<andresmujica> creo que debemos partir de varios principios
<andresmujica> 1. empoderamiento
<andresmujica> 2. fluidez
<andresmujica> el primer punto es que a los moderadores les falto empoderamiento para banear el hilo o al usuario que lo inicio al igual que al usuario que envio el spam spam spam por cada correo
<andresmujica> para controlar rapidamente la situacion
<andresmujica> en cosas como esas
 * JHOSMAN hasta que llegué yo :P 
<andresmujica> y en mi concepto personal
<andresmujica> no se deberia meter el concilio
<andresmujica> eso es algo que debe manejar los moderadores
<andresmujica> y deben tener todo el poder de decisión para hacerlo
<andresmujica> si es necesario
<andresmujica> a lo que me refiero con fluidez
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: por ello tomé esa desición ponerle banderín a ese hilo y desbanear al usuario por que los moderadores NUNCA actuaron
<Linaporras> de acuerdo con andrés, y en total desacuerdo con lo propuesto por Jhos... esto es una comunidad... EXPULSAR a alguien... xq, osea diagmos expulsar a Valdiri por ejemplo... no
<Linaporras> simplemente se modera y ya...
<andresmujica> es que ponernos  a escalar una situación así al concilio es hacer que pierda la dinamica de la comunidad y pase lo que paso
<andresmujica> a esta altura miguel ya se retiro de la lista de launchpad creo que hasta el wiki lo borro
<andresmujica> y todo porque la situacion se dejo crecer y no se contuvo.
<andresmujica> puede que los moderadores se hayan demorado y entonces alguno de nosotros debio reaccionar de inmediato... quizas sobraba desde el segundo llamado de atencion
<andresmujica> con el primero y si no lo respetaron pues moderacion temporal y sale
<andresmujica> recuerden que el concilio no debe poner trancas sino que debe dar herramientas para que la comunidad crezca y se desarrolle sola
<andresmujica> eso es mi opinion.
<andresmujica> lo que palntea JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> de las tarjetas me parece excesivamente complicado y como dice Linaporras no tenemos porque expulsar a alquien eso jamas deberia ocurrir ni discutirse
<andresmujica> la propuesta concreta que tengo al respecto es la siguiente
<andresmujica> sujeta a discusion absoluta
<andresmujica> crear una lista de correo ubuntu-co-chat  (como en irc)
<andresmujica> donde se pueda hablar de todo como quieran de lo que quieran etc
<andresmujica> y reglas de moderacion estrictas en ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN> abrir una lista de correo para llenarla de basura?
<andresmujica> que si algo que es OT se arranca sin el OT se modere de inmediata
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN,  es una idea.. asi como en irc existen los -chat
<andresmujica> no se si me hago entender
<Fernando_Giraldo> respecto a ese tema
<Fernando_Giraldo> y siendo uno de los moderadores
<Fernando_Giraldo> debo primero que todo decir que estoy de acuerdo con andresmujica y Linaporras
<Fernando_Giraldo> segundo, personalmente estuve al tanto de la situación del mail y estuve intentando moderar el mensaje desde un principio pero no encontré por donde
<JHOSMAN> en la administración de la lista lo hice Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> en la reunión que me ofrecí para ser moderador de la lista, solicite una capacitación de las principales funciones
<Fernando_Giraldo> cosa que nunca se hizo
<JHOSMAN> hay una opcion para crear filtros si bien recuerdo
<JHOSMAN> yo no lo sabía
<JHOSMAN> me puse a buscar y buscar
<Fernando_Giraldo> aja yo aun no lo se
<JHOSMAN> cada link de administración
<Fernando_Giraldo> busque y no vi por donde
<Linaporras> ps a mi me parece que suficiente el OT... y ps no me parece tan grave que alguien diga que está feliz de que gane su equio favorito... finalmente somos personas, que tienen gustos, emociones, y se equivocan... si caro que no fue el modo.... bla bla bla... moderación y listo, y para temas extras OT.. o no sé si haya alguna app para hacer eso en facebook....
<Linaporras> uy yo quiero moderar, y necesito un curso....
<JHOSMAN> hasta que di con lo que buscaba, no es cosa del otro mundo...
<Linaporras> quien lo da, pa q lo tomemos fernando y yo...
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo, de acuerdo creo que se necesita esa capacitación .. .
<Fernando_Giraldo> ps tampoco un curso, pero si debe haber alguien que sepa mas del manejo de la lista
<Fernando_Giraldo> de las cosas mas avanzadas
<andresmujica> pero el único que conozco que sabe bien eso es hollman
<JHOSMAN> Hangout =) Resp me!
<andresmujica> no se si alguien sepa mas de moderacion
<JHOSMAN> ustedes me dirán cuando tienen tiempo
<Fernando_Giraldo> las basicas son sencillas, pero hay una cantidad de opciones que me da miedo tocar porque ni se si depronto la embarro
<Fernando_Giraldo> algo asi como lo que paso cuando alguien modero a todo el mundo
<Fernando_Giraldo> ese dia entre Julian Bohorquez y yo buscamos hasta que logramos quitar ese bit de moderación
<Fernando_Giraldo> cosas asi hace falta saberlas
<JHOSMAN> no conozco todo lo de la admnistación pero he visto cositas... creo que Julian Alarcónn nos podría ayudar en ello =)
<Linaporras> igual si uno no sabe requiere ser instruido
<Fernando_Giraldo> exacto Linaporras
<JHOSMAN> entonces quedamos así? si les parece?
<Fernando_Giraldo> uno se puede poner a cacharriar pero creo que no es la forma, porque depronto hace un daño
<Linaporras> creo que Bohorquez tmbn sabe arto de eso...
<Fernando_Giraldo> tarea
<Bart_> para capacitaciones no se le comente a sergiomeneses de esta parte; https://www.bigmarker.com/libreoffice-ve/room2#.UO95z2-zKSo
<Linaporras> y ps hangout me parece bien, podria ser un domingo a las 11
<Fernando_Giraldo> conseguir quien nos instruya en moderación
<Bart_> queda grbado video y lo que se escribe...
<JHOSMAN> listo =) hablaré con Julian para q nos apoye en eso
<JHOSMAN> y con respecto al que hacer con esos hilos?
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, +100
<JHOSMAN> lo dejamos pendiente para cuando los moderadores estén instruidos?
<Fernando_Giraldo> ps a no ser que alguien opine diferente, creo que la labor de moderación la hemos realizado bien dentro de lo que se ha tenido que hacer
<JHOSMAN> ya vengo
<Bart_> +1 jhosman
<Fernando_Giraldo> y creo que nosotros podemos tomar esa decisión
<JHOSMAN> Next Capacitación Comunidad Ubuntu Colombia - LinaPorras
<Fernando_Giraldo> de determinar si un hilo debe o no tener moderación
 * JHOSMAN me fui ya vengo
<Linaporras> :o... jum de eso si no mi acuerdo que era la idea.... jum creo que es la de que estudiemos entre todos... pero como ya sabes no hice ni meida tarea... :(
<Linaporras> ......
<Linaporras> mmm
<andresmujica> yo le pido el favor a hollman a ver si de pronto se anima
<Fernando_Giraldo> :(
<Linaporras> mmmm mmmm
<Linaporras> ....
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo,  estoy de acuerdo
<Linaporras> armo un crono y dentro de 15 lo tengo
<Linaporras> y consigo lugar para que se pueda hacer en vivo y online :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> listo Linaporras
<Linaporras> hum...ahora si llegó el 2013 con mucho trabajo..
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno y del tema de moderación
<Fernando_Giraldo> mirando los moderadores que hay en el momento
<Fernando_Giraldo> creo que SergioMeneses  no esta moderando
<Fernando_Giraldo> estamos mas que todo JoseGutierrez julian bohorquez y mi persona
<Fernando_Giraldo> no se si la otra persona que esta también
<Fernando_Giraldo> estos dias hablando con jose luis cortez de acá de Medellin
<Fernando_Giraldo> me decia que el queria moderar la lista
<Fernando_Giraldo> no se que piensen y que se necesitaria para aceptarlo
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, no no ando moderando de momento
<JoseGutierrez> toca ir metiendo mas miembros de la comunidad, pues seria bueno primero que sea miembro oficial de la comunidad y capacitarlo referente a la moderacion de la lista
<Fernando_Giraldo> el es miembro oficial
<Fernando_Giraldo> y ya que se va a hacer la capacitación seria bueno aprovechar e invitarlo
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<SergioMeneses> yo diria q el que quiere ayudar se vincula
<SergioMeneses> asi fue pensado
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok SergioMeneses, gracias
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces lo puedo adicionar a la lista de moderadores?
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, adicionar a quien?
<Fernando_Giraldo> a jose luis cortes
<Fernando_Giraldo> que quiere ser moderador
<Fernando_Giraldo> y se que cuenta con el tiempo
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, claro
<SergioMeneses> de una vez
<JoseGutierrez> pero recuerda que se tiene que capacitar primero
<Bart_> o/
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, no hay lio... Fernando_Giraldo hace eso
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<ofprieto> *falta algun punto ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> apenas hable con el  y le de la primera instrucción lo adiciono y les aviso
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias
<Bart_> si ofprieto
<Bart_> 8)  Capacitación Comunidad Ubuntu Colombia - LinaPorras @ jue, 03 ene. 2013 00:27 UTC Realizar un plan para capacitarnos entre nosotros mismos para aumentar la posibilidad y las contribuciones que realicemos a Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> porque no un onair?
 * SergioMeneses runs
<ofprieto> +1 SergioMeneses !!
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<andresmujica> estoy de acuerdo con SergioMeneses el que quiera ayudar se vincula asi no mas (obvio miembro oficial debe ser)
<Linaporras> eso ya me lo dijo jhso Bart
<Linaporras> ese punto y quede en hacer un cronograa
<ofprieto> una buya para BrayanBautista  que revivio 0/
<Bart_> aa perfecto linaporras,,,
 * JHOSMAN volví de que me perdí
<Linaporras> :p
<Linaporras> nothing
<Bart_> jhsoman vamos por el punto 8
<JHOSMAN> tareas pendientes?
<Bart_> si
<JHOSMAN> me las dan por favor
<Linaporras> mira el log XD
<JHOSMAN> el log no está sincronizado :P por si nos abias
<Linaporras> jajajajjajja
<Linaporras> ajajjajajaj
<JHOSMAN> demen los puntos porfa
<Bart_> Les comento que se vienen dos Eventos interncacionles en cartagena,  DrupalcampColombia 2013 y Lanzamiento de LibreOffice 4. en America y voy a necesitar ayuda para el stand de UbuntuCO
<Linaporras> :o
<Linaporras> que requieres Bart
<ofprieto> que envidia el clima que debe tener por esos lados Bart_
<Linaporras> ?
<ofprieto> q tipo de ayuda
<JHOSMAN> ahh no han avanzado nada el punto 8
<JHOSMAN> vamos rapido q vamos dos horas!
<Bart_> Material y personal para el stand...
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: de tu punto de capacitacion que?
<Linaporras> material toca coordinar con Andrés y pues que nos digas que cosas necesitas, en als que de podamos colaborar
<Linaporras> que es del que voy a armar cornograma
<Linaporras> es similar al otro..
<Linaporras> sino que uno es inside y el otro outside
<andresmujica> y si hay que viajar pues miramos a ver que se hace
<andresmujica> jhajaja
<Linaporras> y del personal si toca hacer convocatoria allá... xq es que el viajecitoooo....
<Bart_> solo les puedo conseguir hospedaje para la gente de UCO
<JoseGutierrez> y para que fechas son los eventos, en cartagena??
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: quedó alguna tarea?
<Bart_> 25 y 26 de enero
<Bart_> y 4-7 LibreOffice
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno yo los voy dejando
<Fernando_Giraldo> feliz noche
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias por todo
<ofprieto> chaooo buena noche Fernando_Giraldo
<ofprieto> febrero 4 y 7 Bart_ ?
<andresmujica> auch se fue fercho...
<Bart_> Lanzamiento de LibreOffice 4.0 en America
<Linaporras> nada nuevo
<Linaporras> del  lanzmaiento de libre office
<Linaporras> si me pareceria buena idea hacer cositas locales
<Linaporras> en cada lugar del país donde hay comunidad
<JHOSMAN> Bart_:  podemos pasar al siguiente punto?
<Bart_> next..
<JHOSMAN> Exclusión de Usuarios de la Lista de correo
<JHOSMAN> resp COncilio
 * andresmujica ya son las 22:04 .... 2 horas de reunión ....   digo....
<JHOSMAN> ya queda un punto creo
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, eso ni siquiera debería ser un punto en la agenda
<ofprieto> cuantos puntos faltan y agilizamos
<JHOSMAN> falta este y otro
<JHOSMAN> por lo cual creo q es resumen de un punto anterior
<JHOSMAN> en mi caso digo NO expulsar a menos de que sean actividades muy repetitivas
<Bart_> jhosman ese punto podemos tratarlo la proxima reunion... ya que es largo...
<Bart_> el tema
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: el puso lo colocó Bart_
<Linaporras> ....
<JHOSMAN> Bueno ya que Bart_ dice pasamos entonces para el otro punt
<Linaporras> no vale la pena discutirlo
<JHOSMAN> FINAL
<JHOSMAN> Verificar Estados de Proyectos - Jose Luis Ahumada
<ofprieto> lo mismo que JHOSMAN  (opinion personal ya que no soy del council XD)
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN,  eso debe tenerlo claro. el concilio ni nadie en la comunidad puede echar o expulsar a alguien, sin importar si son o no repetitivas las actividades. para eso es la moderación.
<Linaporras> 1
<Bart_> +1 andresmujica ..
<JHOSMAN> Por eso mismo andresmujica no veo por que los quieren "votar" o sacar
<JHOSMAN> Bart_:  ultimo punto y nos vamos
<ofprieto> :D zZZzZZzz
<Bart_> Verficar el estado de los proyectos de UCO
<Bart_> pienso que este punto lo podemos tratar la proxima reunion ya que es muy extenso...
<Bart_> no se que piensan..
<JHOSMAN> me da igual
<andresmujica> hace 11 minutos se  me desconecto el cerebro
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lol
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<SergioMeneses> al fin q paso con la lista del concilio?
<SergioMeneses> o me perdi eso
<SergioMeneses> ?
<andresmujica> no se discutio SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> revisen esto para dar por terminada la reunion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/01-10-2013
<SergioMeneses> yo les recomendaria que la usaran mas...
<Linaporras> :)
<SergioMeneses> se acabo la reunion? o todos se durmieron?
<ofprieto> revisado JHOSMAN
<ofprieto> jajaj no se SergioMeneses  pero ami me esta que me gana
<ofprieto> XD
<JHOSMAN> queda así
<JHOSMAN> alguna objeción?
<Linaporras> jajajjajajaja
<Linaporras> jajaj
<Linaporras> no ya off
<ofprieto> offpharmaton XD
<Bart_> +1
<ofprieto> Buena noche a todos Linaporras  me debes una chela =D
<JoseGutierrez> feliz noche a tod@s byee
<Linaporras> sip
<Linaporras> te la pago en poco time
<Linaporras> jejje
<Linaporras> osea este año XD
<Bart_> feliz noñes señores y señoritas...
<BrayanBautista>  /msg Linaporras
<BrayanBautista>  /msg Linaporras  hola lina
<DGUERRERO> lol
<BrayanBautista> jajajajaj
<DGUERRERO> se le estan yendo por el publico btw....
<kristiang> buenas noches muchachos
<BrayanBautista> Si, listo solucionado
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches cristian
<DGUERRERO> kristiang llego tarde!
<Linaporras> jajaj
<kristiang> si la verdad estaba trabajando y ni modos
<kristiang> que pena con ud
<kristiang> pero llego para dar la cara e informarme
<Linaporras> jajajja
<Linaporras> es que acabamos hace uffff
<kristiang> :(
<JHOSMAN> xauu q mueman!
<JHOSMAN> kristiang: nos tiene olvidados! apropçosito!
<kristiang> ya toy de vuelta jhosss
<kristiang> ya cuentan con un servidor mas
<kristiang> ud sabe parcero como es
<kristiang_> :)
<diegoBucaro> buenas noches
<diegoBucaro> es mi primer ingreso al chat
<DGUERRERO> Saludos, diegoBucaro
<diegoBucaro> :D
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches diego
<diegoBucaro> Soy usuario de Ubuntu desde hace tiempo, la verdad me gustaria ser miembro activo de Ubuntu-co.. y participar un poco mas en este team...
<BrayanBautista> que bien ya estas en la lista de correo. ???
<diegoBucaro> pues la verdad soy algo ignorante en esto, pero creo que si estoy en la lista de correo
<DGUERRERO> este canal es usado Sólamente para las reuniones del concilio, por favor dirigete al canal #ubuntu-co, allá te podremos ayudar mejor
<Cesarecf> jeeee si pude!
<Cesarecf> No puedo completar el paso 2 del registro :S
<Cesarecf> no sé dónde encontrar el wiki que mencionan
<bart1> Hola cesar
<bart1> por aca
<bart1> wiki.ubuntu.com/tunombre
<Cesarecf> importante ese paso, deberían adicionarlo a las instrucciones
<Cesarecf> -.- no pude crear eso...
<Cesarecf> :-D
<Ulianov> Hola
<Cesarecf1> regresé
<BartOC> Buenas noches le damos la bienvida a todos los Reclutas!!!
<BartOC> Buenas noches cesarecf1
<Cesarecf1> Buenas noches!
<Cesarecf1> Estoy tratando de instalar el cliente
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-12
<Cesarecf1> pesa 1gb así que me demora 1h30m :S
<BartOC> Bueno cesarecf1 empezemos contigo..!
<BartOC> Buenas noches recluta reepeecheep
<Cesarecf1> OK
<BartOC> Recluta Cesarecf1 y reepeecheep les comparto los requisitos para ingresar al proyecto
<BartOC> Requisitos Para ingresar Proyectos Jugadores
<BartOC>  Ser miembro de la Comunidad de U-CO Tener instalados los juegos propuestos Ningun integrante puede salirse o estar inactivo durante un Warclan, de no ser por una justificacion adecuada (caida del internet - reinicio del PC - falla del fluido electrico, etc.). Esta prohibido lanzar expresiones o señalamientos (cheater, chammer, noob, etc) a los jugadores del equipo contrario durante un Warclan o en una partida normal contra un equipo definido
<BartOC> perdon
<BartOC> 1.  Ser miembro de la Comunidad de U-CO
<BartOC> me pueden facilitar su launchpad para verificar
<reepeecheep> https://launchpad.net/~queen-mercurio05
<Cesarecf1> http://launchpad.net/~cesarecf
<BartOC> reepeecheep veo que eres de UbuntuMexico cierto ?
<reepeecheep> sip
<BartOC> este reclutamiento es para UbuntuColombia no te importaria pertenecer al proyecto de UCO '
<reepeecheep> esta por aprovar la de CO
<reepeecheep> aprobar
<BartOC> aa perfecto entonces podemos seguir adelante..!! quieres seguir con el ingreso al team de UCO '
<reepeecheep> ok
<BartOC> Reclutas reepeecheep y cesarecf1, 2. Link de la Wiki en Ubuntu
<Cesarecf1> (Aparezco como Cesarecf o Cesarecf1?)
<Cesarecf1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cesarecf
<BartOC> Perfecto Cesarecf1!! la wiki recluta reepeecheep
<reepeecheep> no tengp
<BartOC> para pertenecer al team de UbuntuCo es necesario crear la wiki en ubuntu(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros)
<BartOC> te dejo el enlace para nuevos miembros sigamos con el reclutameinto y cuando termines los pasos te doy de alta en el proyecto!! te parece..
<reepeecheep> ok
<BartOC> : Reclutas reepeecheep y cesarecf1,  3. Experiencia en mundo gamers (No es necesaria )
<Cesarecf1> quién primero?
<BartOC> Cesarecf1
<Cesarecf1> Ok
<reepeecheep> Ok
<Cesarecf1> Primero que todo quisiera empezar que tengo 26 años
<BartOC> y despues reepeecheep
<Cesarecf1> Mi primera consola fue un Atari a la edad de 5 años
<reepeecheep> no soy gammer
<Cesarecf1> y de ahí jugué nintendo, family, snes y otros juegos
<BartOC> pperfecto reepeecheep no hay problema.. es solo para saber la experencia de los miembros...:P
<reepeecheep> (Y)
<Cesarecf1> Mi género favorito es FPS shooter y también me desenvuelvo en juegos de carros
<BartOC> veo cesarecf1 que eres gamers veterano..
<Cesarecf1> (de hecho el sábado tengo reto de mario kart 64)
<BartOC> Reclutas reepeecheep y cesarecf1, 4. Motivos para ingresar a Proyecto Gamers UCO
<Cesarecf1> jugando online tengo unos 5 años
<Cesarecf1> pero con interrupciones
<Cesarecf1> Mi motivación es que llevo rato jugando juegos online, en especial shooters
<Cesarecf1> y hace rato que no juego en equipo, los juegos en equipo te ayudan a subir tus habilidades
<BartOC> excelente cesarecf1
<BartOC> y tu reepeecheep ?
<reepeecheep> pues me gusta jugar puzzles
<reepeecheep> y cosas de estrategia en linux
<BartOC> excelente!!! señores !!
<BartOC> Edad recluta reepeecheep ?
<reepeecheep> 21
<BartOC> Reclutas se comprometen a estar presentes en reuniones y/o eventos que se realizen ?
<BartOC> y con las normas de la comunidad ubuntu ?
<reepeecheep> ok
<Cesarecf1> si!
<BartOC> BIENVENIDOS AL PROYECTOS GAMERS DE UBUNTU-COLOMBIA CESARECF1 Y REEPEECHEEP
<BartOC> REEPEECHEEP ME REGALAS TU CORREO !!
<BartOC> PUEDEN APLICAR ACA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-jugadores-team
<reepeecheep> queen.mercurio05@gmail.com
<Cesarecf1> listo!
<reepeecheep> listo
<BartOC> reeoeecheep puedes eguir con los pasos para ser miembro de UCO
<BartOC> quien mas viene para las audiciones ?
<reepeecheep> ok
<BartOC> quien mas viene para las audiciones ?
<BartOC> cesarecf1 y reepeecheep tienen tw
<reepeecheep> tw¿??
<BartOC> twitter
<Cesarecf1> si
<Cesarecf1> es "cesarecf"
<BartOC> Quien mas viene para las audiciones ?
<linux-redstone> yo
<linux-redstone> está solo esto
<Cesarecf1> mmm ni tanto
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> si
<reepeecheep> @tonireepicheep
<linux-redstone> ¿que hay que hacer?
<BartOC> Linux-redstone a las 7 empezamos el reclutamiento para el proyecto gamers
<BartOC> de UbuntuColombia
<BartOC> mas informacion del proyecto
<BartOC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Jugadores
<linux-redstone> pero, son las 7:40, ¿llegue tarde?
<Cesarecf1> pues si era a las 7 y llegas a las 7:40 sí llegaste tarde, la pregunta sería si puedes inscribirte aún ;) yo creo que si, pero aquí el jefe es Bart
<linux-redstone> Bart,  ¿aún hay inscripciones?
<BartOC> si señor
<BartOC> Sigamos con el Recluta Linux-redstone
<linux-redstone> ok
<BartOC> Recluta linux-redstone, 1. Link del launchpad para verificar que es miembro de UCO
<BartOC> ,..
<reepeecheep> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<BartOC> El recluta linux-redstone ha salido de la sala.... esperos si vuelve ...
<BartOC> Alguien mas viene para el Recluitamiento del Proyecto Gamers
<linux-redstone_> que pena, lo cerré sin querer
<BartOC> Recluta linux-redstone, 1. Link del launchpad para verificar que es miembro de UCO
<linux-redstone_> https://launchpad.net/~pstacon
<linux-redstone_> https://launchpad.net/~pstacon
<BartOC> 2. Link de la Wiki en Ubuntu
<BartOC> Recluta linux-redstone, 3. Experiencia en mundo gamers (No es necesaria )
<linux-redstone_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pstacon
<linux-redstone_> experiencia: (1 año jugando assaultcube,  6 meses jugando Urban Terror
<linux-redstone_> pregunto: ¿es válida la experiencia en Operation 7?
<BartOC> si claro
<linux-redstone_> en ese caso soy Nivel 12 en Operation 7
<BartOC> recluta, 4. Motivos para ingresar a Proyecto Gamers UCO
<linux-redstone_> es una excelente oportunidad para  hacer conocer a Ubuntu, por medio de los videojuegos
<linux-redstone_> además de que el primer juego que descargue fue AssaultCube
<linux-redstone_> y quisiera conocer, y aprender de otros expertos en el area
<BartOC> Bienvenido recluta linux-redstone_  al Proyecto gamers de UbuntuColombia !! aplica aca. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-jugadores-team
<linux-redstone_> listo
<reepeecheep> No puedo crear la wiki
<Cesarecf1> haz lo siguiente
<BartOC> Alguien mas viene para el reclutamiento ?
<Cesarecf1> primero entra en http://wiki.ubuntu.com/reepeecheep
<Cesarecf1> inicia sesión
<BartOC> reepeecheep y cesarecf1 por el otro irc:  #ubuntu-co
<Cesarecf1> y después la creas/editas
<Cesarecf1> ok
<reepeecheep> ok grax
<BartOC> Quien  mas viene para el reclutamiento!! ?
<BartOC> Empezo el reclutamiento a las (18:58:11) son las  (20:01:29)y van 4 reclutas, esperos un tiempo mas para dar por termino el 1° Reclutamiento por el dia de hoy..
<linux-redstone_> ok
<reepeecheep> los demas pasos
<reepeecheep> ya
<reepeecheep> BartOC:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/reepeecheep
<reepeecheep> lo siento
<BartOC> Quien mas viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<BartOC> Quien mas viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<cristian874> Hola a todos
<BartOC> Hola cristian874!!
<BartOC> viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<cristian874> si
<cristian874> ¿que hay que hacer?
<cristian874> ¿a quien hay que matar?
<cristian874> :P
<BartOC> te voy a realizar una  de preguntas!!!
<BartOC> }calmo pueblo eso es otro dia..xD
<BartOC> Recluta cristian874, 1. Link del launchpad para verificar que es miembro de UCO
<cristian874> kristianjgs
<BartOC> 2. Link de la Wiki en Ubuntu
<cristian874> https://launchpad.net/~kristianjgs
<cristian874> ese es el del launchpad
<cristian874> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kristianjgs
<BartOC> y la wiki
<cristian874> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kristianjgs
<BartOC> 3. Experiencia en mundo gamers (No es necesaria )
<cristian874> a bueno
<BartOC> :)
<cristian874> bueno y entonces?
<BartOC> que si has experencia en el mundo gamers ?
<cristian874> mas o menos, juegué mucho Unreal Tournament. Pero en fretsonfire si no!
<cristian874> pero le hacemos
<cristian874> ¿quedé inscrito?
<BartOC> ultima pregunta....
<BartOC> 4. Motivos para ingresar a Proyecto Gamers UCO
<cristian874> hacer empatía con la comunidad y divertirme un rato
<BartOC> de que ciudad eres ?
<cristian874> vivo en Bogotá
<BartOC> ready
<BartOC> Bienvenido recluta cristian874  al Proyecto gamers de UbuntuColombia !! aplica aca. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-jugadores-team
<cristian874> listo, ya apliqué
<BartOC> cristian874 listo... ingrese a  la listra del proyecto..
<cristian874> esta?  ubuntu-co-jugadores-team@lists.launchpad.net
<BartOC> si
<cristian874> :-s
<BartOC> dele abajo donde dice suscribir
<cristian874> ¿No envían mucho spam?
<cristian874> porque en el de ubuntu-co me tocó salirme
<BartOC> Crisitan874  es la lista del proyecto es para coordinar las reuniones, eventos, juegos
<BartOC> solo los miembros del proyecto y concilio tienen acceso
<cristian874> bien!!
<cristian874> ya lo hice
<BartOC> perfecto Bienvenido a bordo..
<cristian874> listo!! estaré pendiente!!
<BartOC> la otra semana realizaremos la primera reunion para ir cuadrando el proyecto y partidas
<BartOC> :D
<cristian874> (y)
<cristian874> por cierto (aunque no tiene que ver con esto), en mi empresa están buscando admin de S.O. Linux
<cristian874> dos para ser exactos
<BartOC> uyyy
<BartOC> innteresante que hay q hacer..:D
<cristian874> jajaja
<linux-redstone_> que hay que hay que hacer?
<BartOC> hablemos por el canal #ubuntu-co no por este
<BartOC> q estamos reclutando..!!
<cristian874> pero te soy sincero
<cristian874> no me sé meter a estos canales
<cristian874> nunca los había usado
<cristian874> así que guiame y me meto
<BartOC> que sercio estas utilizando ?
<BartOC> servicio erstas utilizando
<BartOC> pigdin ?
<cristian874> iba a usar Quasel
<cristian874> pero me quedó grande
<cristian874> :P
<BartOC> Quien mas viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<cristian874> KDE
<BartOC> ingresa por aca: http://ubuntu-co.com/chat
<BartOC>  Quien mas viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<BartOC> Quien mas viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<BartOC> ?
<kristianjgs> ya me metí
<BartOC> Quien mas viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<kristianjgs> Bart estoy en el canal de ubuntu-co para hablar de lo del trabajo
<BartOC> Quien mas viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<BartOC> Quien mas viene para el reclutamiento del proyecto gamers
<BartOC> Siendo las 2101 horas damos por terminado el reclutamiento del dia 11 de Enero del 2012
<BartOC1> brayan
<BrayanBautista> LLEGE
<BartOC1> 1. Link del launchpad para verificar si es miembro de UCO
<BartOC1> 2. Link de la Wiki en Ubuntu
<BrayanBautista> ya se las paso
<BrayanBautista> launchpad.net/~braybaut
<BrayanBautista> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/braybaut
<BartOC1> 3. Experiencia en mundo gamers (No es necesaria )
<BrayanBautista> me gusta jugar Urban terror =D
<BartOC1> 4. Motivos para ingresar a Proyecto Gamers UCO
<BrayanBautista> me gusta el proyecto y los juegos
<BartOC1> Bienvenido brayanbautista al proyecto Gamers de UCO por favor puedes aplicar aqui: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-jugadores-team
<BartOC1> :)
<BrayanBautista> listo pues =D
<ofprieto> hola BartOC1
<ofprieto> como fue con lo de ubuntu loco games
<ofprieto> hasta ahora recuerdo eso solo tenia muy pendiente lo de la reunion :(
<BartOC1> ya cabando con el ultimo integrante...
<BartOC1> en total ingresaron 5 al proyecto de gmaers
<BartOC1> gamers
<ofprieto> huu BartOC1  yo tambien queria ingresar
<ofprieto> que juegos quedaron ?
<BartOC1> ofprieto apenas estamos reclutando gente despues vamos a realizar una reunion para escojer los juegos... que vamos a jugar en UCO
<ofprieto> haaaa ok jejeje
<ofprieto> pues tonces anoteme :D
<ofprieto> yo le entro
<BartOC1> ve mañana Sábado 12 de Enero del 2013 a las 1000 horas
<BartOC1> es el segundo reclutamiento...
<BartOC1> ya vengo un segundo...
<BartOC1> ofprieto mañana a las 10am
<ofprieto> oks
<ofprieto> listo BartOC1  ud me tiene en facebook?
<BartOC1> eee no se
<BartOC1> xD
<ofprieto> es que yo tengo este pc trabajando en otra cosa y me distraigo mucho en laoficina jejejee
<BartOC1> el mio es kcbart
<ofprieto> hmm creo que si
<BartOC1> hableme para ver
<BartOC1> xcD
<ofprieto> huuyy no aun o ya le envie la soli hace huuuuu
<ofprieto> y no me acepto ¬¬
<BartOC1> listo..
<ofprieto> ok
<ofprieto> yo estoy desde las 9 am conectado me avisa ok porfavor :D
<BartOC1> dale perfecto...!!
<ofprieto> ok, quiero desempolvar mi urban
<ofprieto> hablamos mañana que descanse
<ofprieto> BrayanBautista,
<ofprieto> esssta
<scot30041> hola
<scot3004> hola
<Cesarecf> buenas
<BartOC3> Buenas Tardes compañeros
<Cesarecf> buenos días
<BartOC3> Buenos dias!!
<BartOC3> cesar ha llegado alguien para reclutar.. el proyecto de gamers UCO
<Cesarecf> es una pregunta o es una afirmación?
<BartOC3> pregunta..
<Cesarecf> no nada, el único que he visto saludar fue a scott
<scot3004> que mal!!!
<scot3004> quiere decir que los de ayer eran todos. lastima....
<scot3004> ayer me puse a jugar casualmente y se me olvido
<BartOC3> jejej
<BartOC3> bueno estamos los que estamos..!!
<Cesarecf> por ahí le estoy diciendo a un amigo a ver si se le mide, pero ya no sería hoy porque ahora en la mañana está  haciendo un trabajo
<Cesarecf> cuando lo vea en el transcurso del día, le preguntaré otra vez a ver que dice
<scot3004> ah ok!
<scot3004> ademas de assaultcube
<scot3004> que otro juego ligero hay por alli
<scot3004> opengl 1.3
<scot3004> y disco lleno
<scot3004> ah que no sea fps
<Cesarecf> mmmm
<Cesarecf> desde hace ratico le tengo ganas a heroes of newerth
<Cesarecf> corre en linux de forma nativa
<scot3004> mmmm
<Cesarecf> estilo DOTA (si sabes lo que es)
<scot3004> no T-T
<Cesarecf> mmmm
<scot3004> voy a consultar
<Cesarecf> es un mapa que tiene 2 equipos compuestos de 5 héroes (personas)
<Cesarecf> te explico en #ubuntu-co
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-01-06
<sebaste> hola a todos
<sebaste> podrian asesorarme un poco por favor
<sebaste> me encanta ubuntu hasta la fecha
<sebaste> sin embargo al instalarlo en mi pc portatil de referencia pavilion g4-1064la siempre me queda faltando un driver que corresponde al driver del tuchpad
<sebaste> touchpad
<sebaste> que se bloquea al darle dos toques y no lo hace
<sebaste> ademas de ello no funciona el boton de mi red inalambrica
<sebaste> podrian colaborarme un poco por favor. gracias.
